# GI Joe Movie 2009



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 12, 2008)

I dont know if this one was already made. But I am cautiusly optomistic about this one. I was a big fan of the Cartoon series in the 1980's. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=OV8oZ0npUy0[/YOUTUBE]

If they could ever have a intro like this one, I would cream my pants.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DN034sBeF4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

All I know is that that British Black dude rapes (literally) EVERYBODY on Oz.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 12, 2008)

lets hope Sgt Slaughter gets a cameo


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

I hope that blonde chick dyes her hair black for that role.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> I hope that blonde chick dyes her hair black for that role.



Did Cesar Romero shave his mustache?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Did Cesar Romero shave his mustache?



I just don't want some blonde bimbo G.J. prancing around when she's supposed to have black hair.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2009)

*G.I. Joe: Rise of Cobra*

Pelé: ''Spain is the big favourite to win next World Cup''


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2009)

Just as Transformers made out little inner child moan in delight (well I moaned anyway because I'm still into Transformers), G.I.Joe will also do it though I suspect to a lesser degree

Who's taking bets that they would go wank up Snake-Eyes so much? Have the camera focus on him and make him look really 'cool'?


----------



## Batman (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't one of the wayans brothers in this picture??


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 11, 2009)

Maul is Snake-Eyes.

I'll see it if the trailer is decent.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 11, 2009)

Batman said:


> Isn't one of the wayans brothers in this picture??



Marlon is supposed to play this guy, Ripcord ...



As for the movie. Snake Eyes & Storm Shadow should keep my interest. Even though I dislike how Storm Shadow's costume came out.



Shit should be looking like this ......


----------



## Jackal (Jan 11, 2009)

I came when i saw Snake eyes...


----------



## MS81 (Jan 11, 2009)

baraness is hawt!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Gambitz (Jan 31, 2009)

Fuckin bad ass, I wasn't expecting it to look that good.


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2009)

I heard Brendan Fraser was going to be in this movie, but I looked on IMDB and didn't see him in sight.

THANK GOD.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 31, 2009)

That looked badass


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2009)

This is going to be good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2009)

Baroness is the best aspect of that trailer.

Storm Shadow's design doesn't actually bother me.  I think he looks alright.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like it will at least be decent.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 1, 2009)

Ugh... Sienna Miller. They should have cast Baroness to someone else who is tall and sultry, not short and slutty.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> I heard Brendan Fraser was going to be in this movie, but I looked on IMDB and didn't see him in sight.
> 
> THANK GOD.



the man turns any movie he is in to limp dick garbage...its an uncanny talent.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2009)

Never cared about G.I. Joe. This looks badass though.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2009)

I hate Dennis Quaid.  He's maybe the worst actor ever.  So his inclusion in this project is very annoying.  Look at this trailer if you need proof.  He's awful in it.


----------



## Honzou (Feb 1, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Marlon is supposed to play this guy, Ripcord ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yeah that bottom one is badass 
doesn't his costume (in the middle) remind you of the power rangers movie when they became ninjas lol.

This movie looks cool, I think it'll definately be good.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2009)

The teaser was over-the-top... and fucking awesome.  Seein' it.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Feb 2, 2009)

Ray fucking Park bitches!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking forward to this actually


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 2, 2009)

man snake eyes look bad ass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2009)

I used to play with GI Joes non-stop as a kid. I used to watch the catroons. I saw the animate movies. And yet I don't remember a damn thing on what the GI Joeverse is about.

I'm certainly going to watch this movie though.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 4, 2009)

i love g i joe 
have a trailer.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqpz2qRwrcI[/YOUTUBE]
you can begin the pants creaming.....NOW!


----------



## Starrk (Feb 4, 2009)

No Arnold Vosloo in the trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2009)

Stark said:


> No Arnold Vosloo in the trailer.


Man.  Cobra Commander is a fucking asshole.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_1tQQixS0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ?verity (Feb 4, 2009)

Dennis Quaid? Nooooooo


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 4, 2009)

I was wondering when they were gonna make this. I just hope they don't make Destro into Cobra Commander's bitch.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Feb 5, 2009)

I only know of the mid to late 90's cartoon. So...my interest isn't as high as some other summer movies. Plus I have an unreasonable hate towards the wayans bro's ever since I saw white chicks. The older one is okay, but the younger 3 are just horrid. 

Anyway, should be the standard action/military secret force type movie. I hope it gets some good reviews or I'll probably be watching it this time next year on dvd.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2009)

Stark said:


> No Arnold Vosloo in the trailer.


Marwan is going to be in this movie?


----------



## Starrk (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes.

I guess you've seen _24_, Sharky.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah I liked the previews, and loved the series as a kid. I hope we get to see Snakeeyes owning though, his character actually looks awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I hate Dennis Quaid.  He's maybe the worst actor ever.  So his inclusion in this project is very annoying.  Look at this trailer if you need proof.  He's awful in it.



Randy Quaid is better


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 5, 2009)

What a shock casting. I did NOT expect Marlon Wayans to be in this.

Still, should be awesome.


----------



## Starrk (Feb 5, 2009)

Randy Quaid in _Independence Day_.:ho


----------



## Baub (Feb 5, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> What a shock casting. I did NOT expect Marlon Wayans to be in this.
> 
> Still, should be awesome.



I know I did not know that the guy who was on "Third Rock from the Sun"(Joseph Gordon-Levitt) was cast as Cobra Commander.


----------



## ?verity (Feb 5, 2009)

Baub said:


> I know I did not know that the guy who was on "Third Rock from the Sun"(Joseph Gordon-Levitt) was cast as Cobra Commander.



Joseph Gordon Levitt? This movie sounds a lot better.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2009)

The CG look awesome look at the Efei Tower falling


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Feb 20, 2009)

I am going to see this one, big time.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 23, 2009)

Cobra Commander?

^(' ')^


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2009)

haven't seen a teaser, all I saw was Baroness poster.  Sold.

...you see Link?  That is why I haven't seen anything.  That toy makes me cringe.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 28, 2009)

Only 3 complaints

1. No cobra commander
2. Snake eyes costume looks wack when transfered from comic to real life
3. NO FUCKING MASK FOR DESPERO!


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 28, 2009)

For what I seen so far this movie is going to be good. I can't wait to see it. Snake Eyes looks badass.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Apr 30, 2009)

The film is gonna be a popcorn film like the Mummy Franchise if you want a deep GI Joe story watch Resolute or read the Marvel and Devils Due Comics


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 1, 2009)

This movie look nice. I saw a part of the movie is in France, i just hope it wounldn't be full of stereotypes like most of americans movie when it's in France. I'm still remember rush hour 3. I also hope it's not a hyper patriotic movie.


----------



## excellence153 (May 1, 2009)

The new trailer perplexes me.  It actually makes me wanna see it less.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 1, 2009)

there's a new trailer?


----------



## excellence153 (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Prendergast (May 2, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> The new trailer perplexes me.  It actually makes me wanna see it less.



i agree. this happened to me as well. what's with the super suit? and why haven't we seen cobra commander yet?


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2009)

KillerFan said:


> i agree. this happened to me as well. what's with the super suit? and why haven't we seen cobra commander yet?



Apparently, this is/ might be him. 



Linkdarkside said:


> Cobra Commander?
> 
> Desperate Housewives dvd



He does'nt have the hood; it was thought to be too Ku Klux Klan-ish. 

Not sure why that's a bad thing though.


----------



## The Question (May 2, 2009)

I'm a big GI Joe fan, so I'll probably see the movie.  However, I'm not going to get my expectations too high, particularly in regards to Storm Shadow, who is one of my favorite characters.

Outside of the comic medium, Stormy tends to be white washed as a generic ninja bad guy (who speaks with an 'Asian accent', when seeing that he is from California, he shouldn't even have one), even in the new GI Resolute cartoon, which was actually pretty good.  I don't have high hopes for Tommy or even Snake Eyes's portrayal.


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2009)

I like the posters. The guy is hawt. :ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 2, 2009)

Why the Hell is there no cast list, links or any of that shit in this threaD?


----------



## Prendergast (May 2, 2009)

you could get that stuff by typing 'g.i. joe rise cobra' and then click on imdb 

i wanted to see the real cobra commander. not the toy  
toy looks effed up btw.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2009)

New trailer makes it look like a entertaining movie. I don't care for the cartoons/toys/ whatever else there is on G.I. joe so hopefully this has enough action to be worth going to the theaters for.


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2009)

I'm like crazy, I was never into the cartoons and stuff but the trailer makes the movie look good


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 4, 2009)

I can already tell this movie is gonna be a piece of shit.


----------



## Prendergast (May 4, 2009)

it doesn't help when the new transformers trailer came out around the same time too. they both look like the same summer action fiasco


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 4, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> The new trailer perplexes me.  It actually makes me wanna see it less.


i wached the trailer and it looked to be a awesome movie.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 4, 2009)

I know nothing about G I joe, i never watched the cartoon so for me the movie look great. It's like Iron man, i didn't the story before watched the movie. I don't really know americans comics. Only spiderman, batman and superman.


----------



## Talon. (May 4, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The film is gonna be a popcorn film like the Mummy Franchise if you want a deep GI Joe story watch Resolute or read the Marvel and Devils Due Comics



QFT
Resolute is fucking amazing.
But the movie looks damn good too, as does the videogame. its even got PSAs!


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBfnQXWvatw[/YOUTUBE]

Finally an Offical Trailer.


----------



## Talon. (May 8, 2009)

too bad it was E.D.B.R
the movie is rapetastic looking already.


----------



## Daron (May 8, 2009)

This looks awesome. Definitely going to check it out; who knows, it might even top off Transformers 2 this summer. ;]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 12, 2009)

Still looking forward to G.I. Joe? Well...don't.



> After a test screening wherein the film tested *the lowest score ever from an audience in the history of Paramount*, the executive who pushed for the movie, Brad Weston, had Stephen Sommers, the super hack *director of the film fired*. Removed. Locked out of the editing room.
> 
> Stuart Baird, a renowned "fixer" editor was brought it to try to see if it could be made releasable. Meanwhile producer Lorenzo di Bonaventura whose turkey IMAGINE THAT explodes this weekend as the new bomb in theatres (also championed by Weston) was told his services were no longer needed on the film either.
> 
> Sommers was then forced by his William Morris agents to pretend that he was working on Tarzan over at Warner Brothers doing design work, even though that film doesn't even have a good script yet. When word of the firing started to be whispered about in Hollywood, Sommers was summoned back to the editing room - but only to save appearances, Baird is still editing the movie with studio input.



Alternate source.


----------



## AlexaStar (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, I'm looking forward to this movie, even if only for Cobra Commander. Along with Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen, I would die a happy person if I got to watch these both this summer.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like its going to suck. From the looks of the trailer/TV ads it seems to use a hell of a lot of CGI for fight scenes. LOL @ them trying to "fix" it for release.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2009)

I like Stephen Sommers. Sure, most of his movies aren't great, but I find them all to be enjoyable.

But I sense that this movie will probably suck.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

Yea, I sense huge failure from this one. I kinda knew it was coming when I first heard about this movie.


----------



## Roy (Jun 21, 2009)

Ill still watch it..not cause I like GI Joe but because I probably wont be doing anything better than going to the movies for the summer.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

Well luckly i never cared about G.I. joe so if it sucks no big deal


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well luckly i never cared about G.I. joe so if it sucks no big deal



Same here. It's not raping my childhood, so...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2009)

Well i don't really think it could of hurt it even if it did fuck up and i liked GI joe. See DBZ evolution is now over with. After all the hundreds and hundreds of people bitching how it's destroying there memory of there precious anime it's now over. It never even effected me to begin with. I first thought "It can't be worse then GT right?" and even if it is owell, I'll still enjoy DB/DBZ the same way. 

So yeah even if I liked Gi Joe i don't think making the movie sucked would make me hate the series cause of it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

If I liked GI Joe, it might effect me for a little while, but I would just move on. Kinda like what you said with that Dragonball, it's really not a big deal.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 21, 2009)

Agreed. I can't let one 2 or so hour movie affect my overall opinion of a series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2009)

So it's gonna be going head-to-head with DBE as the worst movie of all time?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2009)

DBE already lost to "Street Fighter: LEgend of Chun Li" as worst movie of the year. If you say "all time", then you clearly haven't watched any DTV horror flicks.

I dont think this will be any worse than SF. The special effects, at the absolute least, have scale and look realistic. The problem with "SF" is besides being a crap movie, you can't really tell where the budget went.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 23, 2009)

Year One looks worse than any of those movies.  Of course I haven't seen it so what do I know.

Snake Eyes vs. Storm Shadow is enough to get me to this movie.  Add to that Christopher Eccleston as Destro.  Not crazy about the power suit idea, but I'll wait to see the movie before I'll make judgement.


----------



## sparkykandy (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't believe that the search function didn't turn up a thing when I ran for a search of this movie.   Anyways, went and saw it today and here's a quick summary of my opinion.  Copy and pasted most of it from another forum I go to, but here it is:

Saw it a little while ago, and thought it was pretty decent. There was plenty of action, and I liked it a lot better than either of the Transformers movies, that's for sure. 

However.... that one stupid romance subplot nearly killed the movie for me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



>_> Would it kill them to make Baroness evil for the sake of it and not because she was brainwashed?! My friend thought it was pretty awesome when she was evil and stuff, but both of us hated it when it turned out that she was brainwashed and ended up helping Duke instead.... (And I really hope that if there's a sequel, she either ends up evil again or we get a new evil Baroness or something. )




Oh, and the Cobra Commander mask made me laugh. It was pretty silly looking. I prefer the cartoon one over this. Though, Destro's was decent.

I'm pretty sure fans would spot out some of the nods, but only seeing Season 1.1 of the cartoon so far, only ones really I got were the And knowing is half the battle part, and I'm pretty sure they yell out Yo Joe! at one part of the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



However, the ending with Zartan disguised as the President was pretty nice. Though, I do wonder what exactly Cobra's plan was. They never do quite say in the movie, but I'm just gonna guess that it was world domination or something.




Spoiler tagged anything I thought was major stuff.  Oh, and the CGI?  Didn't looked so great.  But if I remember, it was only a few scenes, so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 7, 2009)

I know I was a fan as a kid, but I can't remeber a single thing about GI Joe.

Anyway, I'll probably be going to see this tomorrow. Hope it's good, though I have my doubts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 7, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I know I was a fan as a kid, but I can't remeber a single thing about GI Joe.
> 
> Anyway, I'll probably be going to see this tomorrow. Hope it's good, though I have my doubts.


 Same.

I used to have all sorts of action figures and watched the cartoons. I don't remember anything.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 7, 2009)

Movie was epic


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still want to know why they killed Storm Shadow off






sparkykandy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> >_> Would it kill them to make Baroness evil for the sake of it and not because she was brainwashed?! My friend thought it was pretty awesome when she was evil and stuff, but both of us hated it when it turned out that she was brainwashed and ended up helping Duke instead.... (And I really hope that if there's a sequel, she either ends up evil again or we get a new evil Baroness or something. )




*Spoiler*: __ 



My dad thinks she's playing Duke, and that mindcontrol thing was fake


----------



## Achilles (Aug 7, 2009)

Since I keep reading about how Joseph Cobra Levitt got some shitty Origins Deadpool treatment (they can have modern ninja's walking around in full garbs but they can't give a guy with a lisp a mirrior or executioners mask), I only want to see this for the ninja's and the wimmenz. 

Please tell me Marlon and that other guy don't hog as many scenes in the movie as they do in the commertials.

Also, are there any other Joes that didn't appear in the comercials? It isn't just 5 or 6 guys, right?

Also, does Scarlett get with Snake-eyes or whoever Marlon's lame character is? (I saw a trailer of them flirting)


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm hoping to see this tomorrow.  My roommate is a stickler for movies like this being made, but we're both film majors, and I'm in need of a good action movie.  Something better than Transformers 2.

Plus, Rachel Nichols.  Yes.


----------



## sparkykandy (Aug 7, 2009)

ulius said:


> Please tell me Marlon and that other guy don't hog as many scenes in the movie as they do in the commertials.
> 
> Also, are there any other Joes that didn't appear in the comercials? It isn't just 5 or 6 guys, right?
> 
> Also, does Scarlett get with Snake-eyes or whoever Marlon's lame character is? (I saw a trailer of them flirting)



If you're talking about Ripcord and Duke, they basically are the main characters.

Basically, only a few Joes play a major part in the movie: Duke, Scarlet, Ripcord, Snake-eyes, Heavy Duty(?), and Breaker(?) are the main Joes that do something.  (Didn't know the names of the last two Joes, so I looked them up on Wikipedia.  Hopefully Wikipedia is right about their names.)  Oh, and Hawk plays a semi-major role too.

Scarlett gets it on with Ripcord in a way. There seems to be some mutual attraction between the two of them in the end, but it's not a major deal. Unlike that other romance...


----------



## FFLN (Aug 8, 2009)

They geared the movie towards kids. 

I mainly liked the Snake-eyes and Storm Shadow. scenes. Although it was funny how the flashbacks for the two were set in Japan, but... they weren't speaking Japanese... or Chinese... or Korean. It just sounded like gibberish with English subtitles. If someone can say otherwise, please, do tell.

Also, I don't think Storm Shadow is actually dead. He'll probably make some sort of recovery, Cobra style.


----------



## Chee (Aug 8, 2009)

Heard this movie was really dumb. No suprise.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 8, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Episode 145 sub

You see, this is why I say Shippingr4losers. Because *Shipping are for losers!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who the hell thought it was a good idea for Baroness and Duke to hook up? Who the hell thought that Baroness' kid brother be Cobra Commander? Who the hell thought that Scarlet would ever accept Marlon Wayans as her boyfriend? God! I hate these damn changes!




However, anything with Snake-Eyes and Storm Shadow was badass. So, if you're a fan, you'll be pissed. Casual movie-goers might like it, though.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 8, 2009)

Have to admit that Marlon Wayans shockingly wasn't terrible in this, IMHO. Can't really say much about anything else outside of Storm Shadow/Snake Eyes being good and Baroness looking hot(though if Miller and Tatum had tried making googly-eyes at each other one more time, I might've snapped and went crazy with a meat cleaver. ). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Duke/Baroness melodrama really killed the movie for me. Baroness is supposed to be EVIL, goddamnit! Not getting fucking doe-eyed whenever Duke shows up(speaking of which, godDAMN does Tatum suck ass. When MARLON WAYANS out-acts you, there's a fucking problem).


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Aug 8, 2009)

It wasn't BAD. Then again, I didn't read the comics/watch the show. What changes were made?

The only problem I had with it was that it was unrealistic..some of the shit they were doing...like just c'mon...


*Spoiler*: __ 



when the guy said anything that weighs more than a laser will get fried, and the guy is walking on his finger tips...isn't that still more than a quarter??


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2009)

My much anticipated(lol) review is in my sig. It's one of those reviews where I bash then, then finish with "well, it's not THAT bad"....


----------



## superattackpea (Aug 8, 2009)

what udder crap, I walked out after they drilled their way into Joe headquarters.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 8, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> It wasn't BAD. Then again, I didn't read the comics/watch the show. What changes were made?



Well they do keep a lot of the spirit of the old 80's Cartoon by showing a lot of skrimishes and shootouts while trying to get a McGuffan (I think it's called) device that will "Destroy the World".

They also pay a somewhat decent homage to Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow and their origins (though a key detail is changed). 

However the biggest problem is the origin of Cobra Commander and the romantic relationships. Cobra Commander never had his origins fully explained, and in the cartoon, he met with some ancient snake people. Even then, the relationships were clearly defined and had a bit of interest here. However, they completely deviate from those relationships and bring new ones that really are just dumb.

But other than that, I think they made the best movie that's practically possible when it's from a line of toys and 80's cartoon (though the graphics could be fine tuned).


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 8, 2009)

FFLN said:


> They geared the movie towards kids.
> 
> .



It's based on a kids cartoon that's based on a toyline. What did you expect


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2009)

The movie isn't geared towards kids. Too violent.


----------



## Mia (Aug 8, 2009)

surprisingly didnt suck lol. Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow were impressive  Sienna Miller


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 8, 2009)

well, I have no idea about G.I.Joe canon or anything about the series at all. so I probably won't hate the movie as fans of the shows will.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 8, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It's based on a kids cartoon that's based on a toyline. What did you expect



Well, those "kids" at the time that the cartoon and toyline were out are now mostly adults. They should've been aiming for that audience, but I guess they wanted to make spin-offs for a new generation of Joe fans.

In regards to the violence in G.I. Joe, it was standard fare.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 8, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> The movie isn't geared towards kids. Too violent.



Kids love violence.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

I LOVED the scene where Duke and Ripcord were chasing the SUV in those suits...but overall, the CGI was HORRIBLE....like, WTF bad...and the script was ripped right out of a GI Joe episode with a few swears added here and there, lol...but I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 8, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I LOVED the scene where Duke and Ripcord were chasing the SUV in those suits...but overall, *the CGI was HORRIBLE*....like, WTF bad...and the script was ripped right out of a GI Joe episode with a few swears added here and there, lol...but I enjoyed the movie.



The previews pretty much keyed me in on that. I might go see it anyway just to throw away 10-12 bucks towards the end of the summer. Its probably bad enough for me to like it as a faux comedy


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2009)

The movie's plot was about as deep as a wading pool but the adrenaline pump this movie gave me was amazing.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2009)

Gonna see it tomorrow. CGR really sucked? The flipping and jumping through trains looked pretty cool to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2009)

That kind of stuff was fine, it was when they shot stuff like certain ships and animals that looked really off. 

Then when the eiffel tower collapses, it generally looks fine, but the ship flying away made the tower look blue screened. 

It's not even that the CGI really sucks(it only sometimes does), it's that it doesn't look good enough for a 170 million dollar budget movie. I'd say "X-men origins" had less cgi failures than gi joe.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 8, 2009)

Saw it tonight. It was a fun, brainless action flick.

On another note, I lol'ed when that helicopter pilot was like "Oh my god..." before he got killed near the beginning of the movie. He seemed like he didn't care.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> That kind of stuff was fine, it was when they shot stuff like certain ships and animals that looked really off.
> 
> Then when the eiffel tower collapses, it generally looks fine, but the ship flying away made the tower look blue screened.
> 
> It's not even that the CGI really sucks(it only sometimes does), it's that it doesn't look good enough for a 170 million dollar budget movie. I'd say "X-men origins" had less cgi failures than gi joe.



Yeah I was wondering why it wasn't available in IMAX as well.


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 9, 2009)

CGI was actually not bad it just got overused. In one shot they CG an overhead shot of a car and cut to a close up of the real car it made no sense whatsoever. Sure CGI saves money but you might as well not use it if it just distracts from the movie. 

That was the most glaring thing was times they used CGI when they could have used stunt people or the real deal. 

I really enjoyed the movie overall though. Not really into the G.I.Joe universe aside from owning the toys and watching the cartoon as a kid so I didn't really know what backstory from the comic book they were going to be pulling. Still it had enough guns and swords and explosions to keep me happy. 

The individual characters were likable enough and accurate to the Joe portrayal too. It made the non action scenes much more enjoyable than say Transformers 2 with Shia Leblegh. 

Also the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



fact that the evil doctor guy becomes Cobra Commander and how Destro was born I really didn't see coming, I thought the doctor was going to die and Cobra commander would be revealed at the very end or something so I guess it paid not to know any backstory.




They set up, or rather directly imply that there is a sequel already underway and it looks like it has good potential to become a mainstay action flick.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2009)

I liked the direct antithesis they used of the Joe's base being under the desert while Cobra's being under the polar ice caps. 

I didn't get the whistling guy/president though.


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 9, 2009)

I liked it


----------



## sparkykandy (Aug 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I didn't get the whistling guy/president though.



I'm a bit lost on what you didn't understand about the whistling president, but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 that was Zartan in disguise. Remember, how earlier in the film, Zartan whistling a certain tune? I'm pretty sure the whole part of him whistling was to clue the audience in that wasn't the actual president but somebody else in the end. Or something. After all, Zartan is supposed to be a master of disguise. (At least I know he's supposed be that in the cartoon.  Not sure about the comics though.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah, I got the whole president thing. I actually forgot about him until the whistling began.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> fact that the evil doctor guy becomes Cobra Commander and how Destro was born I really didn't see coming, I thought the doctor was going to die and Cobra commander would be revealed at the very end or something so I guess it paid not to know any backstory.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That was'nt part of the backstory. They made it up for the film.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 9, 2009)

Fucking badass, that what this movie was


----------



## Vix (Aug 9, 2009)

The movie was good....but at the same time not really.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted to see what that fucking ninja's face looked like.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Vix said:


> The movie was good....but at the same time not really.....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Unless you mean the white guy, Storm Shadow:


----------



## Vix (Aug 9, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Unless you mean the white guy, Storm Shadow:


I meant the one named Snake....eyes....

the korean guy I've already seen in plenty of kdramas  not a new face to me.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Vix said:


> I meant the one named Snake....eyes....
> 
> the korean guy I've already seen in plenty of kdramas  not a new face to me.



Top one then.


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 9, 2009)

The movie was pretty decent, I mean i enjoyed it! It was fast paced and it didnt have any boring parts which was good. The CGI was good on some parts but what I dont get is....why the hell does the desert look so bad?? is this supposed to be on purpose or something? I mean its gold, GOLD! I thought films like these include overhead shots of real deserts anyway...

and yeah..The Ninj'a were badass. and SUV chase was probabaly the best bit.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 9, 2009)

Vix said:


> The movie was good....but at the same time not really.....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That was the whole point

*Spoiler*: __ 



You never saw who Snake Eyes was unless it was in flashbacks. In the comics, he gets his face burnt and his voice box is messed up, thus creating a silent, deadly killer of the night.


----------



## TSC (Aug 9, 2009)

I saw the film tonight. Despite use to watch the cartoon and played with my cousin's figures, I wasn't all that knowledgeable on the G.I. Joe verse. So watching this movie didn't give me any distaste. I actually found it to be a fun action ride. The Snake Eyes/Shadow Storm stuff was the best shit. Ninja always make things the best. The SUV chase was pretty cool too. 

As for the CGI... it was decently made but it was overused. That polar bear that randomly appeared was not needed and just made things look even more fake. The love story was bit eh as well as the little brother of Baroness being the Commander Cobra was bit weird. Also didn't get why the movie would kill off Cover Girl so quickly. eh whatever. Other than that, pretty decent fun movie.

I'd like see Wild Bill, SGT Slaughter  or some of the other guys in sequel. And Major Bludd for the Cobra side.


----------



## Finley123 (Aug 9, 2009)

TSC said:


> I saw the film tonight. Despite use to watch the cartoon and played with my cousin's figures, I wasn't all that knowledgeable on the G.I. Joe verse. So watching this movie didn't give me any distaste. I actually found it to be a fun action ride. The Snake Eyes/Shadow Storm stuff was the best shit. Ninja always make things the best. The SUV chase was pretty cool too.
> 
> As for the CGI... it was decently made but it was overused. That polar bear that randomly appeared was not needed and just made things look even more fake. The love story was bit eh as well as the little brother of Baroness being the Commander Cobra was bit weird. Also didn't get why the movie would kill off Cover Girl so quickly. eh whatever. Other than that, pretty decent fun movie.
> 
> I'd like see Wild Bill, SGT Slaughter  or some of the other guys in sequel. And Major Bludd for the Cobra side.



I agree with everything you said there


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 10, 2009)

TSC said:


> I'd like see Wild Bill, SGT Slaughter  or some of the other guys in sequel. And Major Bludd for the Cobra side.



The only other Joe I need to see is Lady Jaye and her spears.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm going to see it soon.I'm a big fan of action movies,so G.I. Joe will probably be good from the previews I have seen.But the critics are bashing this movie and TF 2 to no end.At this rate the only two good movies that will be in the Oscars is Watchmen and Terminator: Salvation


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 10, 2009)

I find the movie enjoyable to watch one way but shameless in another way. In general I saw it was worth seeing in theaters, if you liked transformers 2 and want to see halo suits, then this is definitely your movie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 11, 2009)

_Saw it yesterday and i loved it, best movie i've seen in awhile._


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 11, 2009)

and I thought transformers 2 was bad...

Awful movie, I left after 40 minutes, couldn't tolerate more.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 11, 2009)

Saw it, and it was okay. An action movie with a thin plot. No masterpiece here, but at least a fun ride.



superattackpea said:


> what udder crap, I walked out after they drilled their way into Joe headquarters.



I did find that part to be rather silly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2009)

Best movie based on a toyline of 2009.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2009)

It's basically a 90's movie that came out in 2009. Even the CGI already feels dated. I've seen better films by Roland Emmerich.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Best movie based on a toyline of 2009.



Oddly enough...I agree with this.


----------



## Talon. (Aug 11, 2009)

it was really good. right up there with tf2. im glad they didnt overdo the whole thing with the snake eyes/storm shadow rivalry. the doctor becoming cobra commander? i did NOT see that coming. Zartan was awesome.
the only real problem i had were the cgi backdrop segments. they could have done better, but it was a good movie nonetheless.


----------



## superman_1 (Aug 12, 2009)

just saw it yesterday.... its an alright movie...nothing great except for the ninja fight and the suv scene.... i would give it either 6 or 7 out of 10.....


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2009)

Talon. said:


> the doctor becoming cobra commander? i did NOT see that coming.



Really people?

When they first announced that Joseph Gordon Levitt was going to be in the movie, they called him Cobra...doesn't anyone remember that?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 13, 2009)

it was good. i enjoyed it way more than i thought.

but there was too much bad cgi. it looked like a video game/cartoon.

and marlon wayans isn't the best actor...

but overall, it was good.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2009)

I was fun and I liked that. Although there was something I didn't like: the whole love story with the Baroness (wtf). I don't remember quite well the serie... but I know she was evil to the core. D:


----------



## The Boss (Aug 13, 2009)

This movie was such a waste. The story line.. lol.. it's like they tried to put a story in it.. but fail. The love story was just .. lulz.. they left things unexplained, like why did he leave her.. cuz he killed her brother??? um .. ok... and then what? Did he just leave.. or did he said goodbye to her.. or what? WTF? I wanna know. The brother thing was just lame... they didn't show him having any interest in the science stuff and suddenly he see's this shit and changed his mind in a second to become a crazy science dude.. wtf? 

As for the ninja fight.. I wasn't impressed. They were fucking ninja... the fight was shown mostly waist up.. it was lame. They need to add better camera angles to the fight and BETTER chirography. They are fucking Ninjas.. HELLO... at your last moment... do something epic and memorable plz. 

...... and the *graphic is disgusting*. To me it looks like they rendered it.. but didn't completely care to put in any other texture then that SHINNY GLOSSY look. Amateurs. 

Then again maybe I dun like this movie as much cuz I feel like nothing is original and they "borrow" a lot of elements from games that I've played in the past. Thats right.. Stealth Camo.... FFFFFFFFFFFFF... FUCK GI JOE. NO U.


----------



## Red Viking (Aug 13, 2009)

The movie sucked, but it was worth it to see Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow fight.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Really people?
> 
> When they first announced that Joseph Gordon Levitt was going to be in the movie, they called him Cobra...doesn't anyone remember that?



I never kept track of it, but I could've sworn that when we first see them, he's referred to as Cobra. Then there is the Cobra scene............I was confused as to why he wasn't the main villain, but I knew it was him......

Oh, I hope District 9 doesn't piss me off.....


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wasn't good, but wasn't bad at the same time. Decent action movie.


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 18, 2009)

Watched this yesterday (finally). Despite having heard good things about it, I didn't really get into it. Just like Transformers, I'm not that familiar with the cartoon anymore (too long ago), but unlike Transformers, this wasn't that catchy. Story couldn't really convince anybody, acting was pretty much "limited" (instead of showing facial emotions, they just randomly spouted flashbacks), only good thing was the action. 5/10 for the few funny moments and the swordfighters. 

One extra point for having both the good guy AND the bad guy from The Mummy, I was laughing with that, I actually expected them to fight, that would've been much better.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 19, 2009)

I havent seen it yet but i guess my suspicions are now being backed-up with the comments i've been reading. G.I Joe its just another summer popcorn big budget movie with crazy CGI that brings back memories of one of the most famous and timeless series.
I loved transformers and both movies got me excited and nostalgic, but i suspect that with this movie it will never be the same.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2009)

this movie sucked...but it didn't suck NEARLY as much as i thought it would.

Truth be told Transformers 2 pissed me off way more than this.


----------



## HugeGuy (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I like it. But I've already left my brain at the door before I went in. Sinking ice ftw!


----------



## Vault (Aug 19, 2009)

Well im not complaining much  Although Duke Baroness pissed me off. What really got to me though was fucking cobra commander being Baroness' brother  like wtf. Destro wasnt even 10% of his usual epic. Storm shadow doesnt act like that in the cartoon but i guess they wanted to go for badassness.

Power suits though......................


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 19, 2009)

i never wanna hear nay one complain about ROTF at least Transformers was fun


unlike this piece of shit


----------



## Broleta (Aug 19, 2009)

The best part of this movie was when the guy said "Suit up".

Should've just left after that.


----------



## Hancock (Aug 19, 2009)

Movie sucked...didnt take it too seriously though, so i rather enjoyed it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 20, 2009)

this movie was horrible.  Even worse than transformers 2.  What a disaster.  stupid dialogue, stupid action scenes, stupid fights, stupid plot.  everything was dumb.


----------



## Vault (Aug 21, 2009)

No i thought this was better than ROTFLMAO


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2009)

what about that bullet train running on the streets of paris ?! that would be killing people every 5 minutes :amazed


----------



## Kamina (Aug 22, 2009)

The film was pretty awesome imo, fun and awesome seeing Snake eyes was awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

I have nothing but horrible shit from people about this movie. I am thinking I might go see it just to make fun of it, done it in the past.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

For people who liked GI joe when they were kids dont find it that terrible, its better than Transformers 2 definitely though.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 22, 2009)

It was alright. 
I didn't think it was too bad. The dialogue was dreadful and some CGI was pretty awful but overall it was kind of enjoyable.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2009)

Vault said:


> For people who liked GI joe when they were kids dont find it that terrible, its better than Transformers 2 definitely though.



Not an excuse man.  Gi joe and transformers cartoons and 80s action features used to be made hokey and corny by accident.  It was sort of an innocent accident back then to create something like that.  

There's no excuse for this gi joe movie.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 22, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i never wanna hear nay one complain about ROTF at least Transformers was fun
> 
> 
> unlike this piece of shit



They're both fucking stupid. GI Joe is stupid in a much better way though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 22, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> They're both fucking stupid. GI Joe is stupid in a much better way though.



I disgagree.  at least with transformers i could pretend i 'm watching evangelion or ttgl or gundam/macross/robotech.  But i don't like halo, and gi joe had nothing for me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> I disgagree.  at least with transformers i could pretend i 'm watching evangelion or ttgl or gundam/macross/robotech.  But i don't like halo, and gi joe had nothing for me.



Yeah what was with the whole power suit Halo thing? 

They totally stole that one scene I saw in the commercial from the first Transformers movie, the one where they flip the missiles.


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2009)

That flipping missile scene yeah i guess they stole it from Transformers still it doesnt change the fact this movie is better than Transformers ROTFL


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 22, 2009)

I didn't think any movie could actually beat Transformers 2 interms of bad action/acting/dialogue but lo and behold GI Joe was released. What a load of shit.

Sienna Miller was hot tho.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 23, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I didn't think any movie could actually beat Transformers 2 interms of bad action/acting/dialogue



lol Evolution. 

And yes, Miller with dark hair, glasses and cat suit is mighty fine.


----------

